# Leash training my weird puppy



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well we've been leash training Lola lately and she's been doing...okay  

She's kind of weird with it. She's used to the leash & harness and she will walk with it but basically she will only walk with it from inside of the house to outside of the house and then she plops down and refuses to move...so we carry her across the street where there's an actual sidewalk and she refuses to walk...so we carry her down the street a little until she can't see our house and she'll walk to the end of my street if she's in the mood :innocent: Usually we have to pull a little and she'll start walking normal and then she'll plop down again, sometimes she just refuses to walk down the street at all. But the weird part is that when we FINALLY walk to the end of the street and we turn back to walk back to the house Lola is like a different dog--she starts walking with this little bounce in her step that's so cute and is excited to go home.

My question is how do I get her to walk like that when we're walking away from the house?  I mean, she clearly gets how to walk on the leash, she just doesn't like walking away from the house--sometimes she'll do it if she's in the mood but mostly she won't. It's been hard to take her out for a walk every day lately though because it's rained I think 15 out of the past 20 days here. :Bad day: 

Did any of your malts exhibit this weird behavior? If so, how did you deal with it?

If not, any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

She's very young and she will get over that the more you go. I wouldn't take her to far or to the dog park until she's had all her shots and is current on heartworm meds. Is it a step in harness or a collar and leash?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Right before a meal, take her out. Have a very yummy treat. Hold it in inch in front of her nose. Praise her for getting it. Repeat, repeat, moving it slowly further and further for her to get. Once she's in for that, set up a trail of treats on the ground. Another game is to stand with her and toss treats in front of you for her to get. Take a couple weeks and play lots of treat games in front of the house, across the street, etc.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jun 21 2009, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795025


> She's very young and she will get over that the more you go. I wouldn't take her to far or to the dog park until she's had all her shots and is current on heartworm meds. Is it a step in harness or a collar and leash?[/B]


She's in a harness and already on heartworm


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 21 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795035


> Right before a meal, take her out. Have a very yummy treat. Hold it in inch in front of her nose. Praise her for getting it. Repeat, repeat, moving it slowly further and further for her to get. Once she's in for that, set up a trail of treats on the ground. Another game is to stand with her and toss treats in front of you for her to get. Take a couple weeks and play lots of treat games in front of the house, across the street, etc.[/B]


We tried the first thing where we walk and feed, walk and feed. After a while she just plops down because she doesn't want the food anymore. 

Thank you! We will definitely try the other two things, great advice!! :clap:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Jun 21 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795096


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 21 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795035





> Right before a meal, take her out. Have a very yummy treat. Hold it in inch in front of her nose. Praise her for getting it. Repeat, repeat, moving it slowly further and further for her to get. Once she's in for that, set up a trail of treats on the ground. Another game is to stand with her and toss treats in front of you for her to get. Take a couple weeks and play lots of treat games in front of the house, across the street, etc.[/B]


We tried the first thing where we walk and feed, walk and feed. After a while she just plops down because she doesn't want the food anymore. 

Thank you! We will definitely try the other two things, great advice!! :clap:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your session should be very short...just a couple minutes. And you need to have a valuable treat.


----------

